# Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2007)

Thread für  die x-ten Wiederholungen und Neuauflagen   der Mahnmails aus der dubaianischen Wüste


----------



## Citticatt (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

hallihallo  hoffe ihr hattet ein paar friedliche feiertage  meine waren ruhig bis JETZT haha habe doch tatsächlich nach der erhaltenen rechnung jetzt die mahnung bekommen 



> Sehr geehrte Frau [ edit]  ,
> 
> am 16.10.2007 haben Sie sich mit der IP 83.171.169.233 bei uns registriert.
> 
> ...



feinfein gell .........immer noch ignoren oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> feinfein gell .........immer noch ignoren oder?


Ich zitiere mal den Kollegen ein paar Postings weiter oben


Teleton schrieb:


> Es bringt nichts uns hier wild die Textbausteinbrieflein der Gegenseite zu präsentieren. Was zu sagen ist wurde dutzendemal geschrieben.


Wenn du   immer noch nicht  sicher bist:  


Teleton schrieb:


> Manchmal erreichen wir Leute aus verschiedenen Gründen trotzdem nicht. Das ist kein Beinbruch, aber dann müssen halt die ran die individuelle Beratung und Tröstungen vornehmen dürfen, nämlich Verbraucherzentralen und Anwälte.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> .........immer noch ignoren oder?


Was hat sich denn geändert?

*Im übrigen: Weitere sinnlose Textbausteine werden in Zukunft radikal gekürzt.* 
Der Server  beschwert sich bereits über den Müll, der dauernd auf ihm abgeladen wird...


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Nachdem die Halbwertszeit für Kontoverbindungen für Nepper, Schlepper und Bauernfänger nicht länger reicht als die Frist, in der die Zielbank Wind von den besonderen Geschäften bekommt, ändert sich die Strategie der Drohschreiben.

Die Bank wird im Text nicht mehr erwähnt, lediglich die Bankleitzahl taucht auf.

Neuerdings taucht eine besondere "Payment"-Seite auf, auf der man zeitnah die Konten austauschen kann, wenn die Betroffenen zahlungsbereit bedroht wurden. Und es gibt alterative Zahlungsvarianten. Ganz Verängstigte probieren dann wohl weiter durch, um den am längsten offenen Zahlungsweg zu nutzen.


----------



## Citticatt (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

sorry wollte euch nicht zumüllen und ein einfaches *jou* hätte es ja auch getan...sicher habe ich die anderen postings auch gelesen aber wie gesagt man wird immer bischen verunsichert durch die netten briefchen aus dubai.


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Als hilfreich hat sich in der Vergangenheit oft erwiesen, wenn Rechnungsempfänger eine Kopie der Rechnung mit dem Hinweis auf diesen Gesprächsfaden an die Zielbank weiterleiten.

Für die Suche der aktuellen Bank gibt es entsprechende Suchmasken.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> und ein einfaches *jou* hätte es ja auch getan...


Genau das geht nicht, da es schon unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre (so streng
 sind die Sitten, bzw abmahnwütige Anwälte in Deutschland) 


Citticatt schrieb:


> ...sicher habe ich die anderen postings auch gelesen aber wie gesagt man wird immer bischen verunsichert durch die netten briefchen aus dubai.


Stell dich drauf ein, dass da noch viel mehr Emailmüll aus der Wüste kommen  wird.
Laß dich doch nicht jedesmal erneut verunsichern.  Müll bleibt Müll, auch wenn er noch so oft 
vor der (virtuellen) Haustür ausgekippt wird.


----------



## angi39 (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> Sehr geehrte Frau


_Textbaustein gekürzt da ohne jede neue Information, siehe Vorpostings 
modaction_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=216638#post216638

    was soll ich tuh???


----------



## E.Hase (29 Dezember 2007)

*tmp*

Hallo.
Ich habe mich am 14.10.07 bei Nachbarschaft24 für 14 tage zur Probe angemeldet.
Nach einer Stunde habe ich schon gesehen, das die Seite  totaler Mist ist und habe sofort wieder gekündigt.
Nun kommt mir doch gestern die nun folgende E.Mail in mei Postfach!!!


> Von	 	"Nachbarschaft-24"<[email protected]> »
> 
> Gesendet 	Do 27 Dez 2007 19:24:12 CET
> 
> ...


Würde sehr gerne mal einige Ratschläge hier bekommen, wie ich mich nun Verhalten soll.
Ich bin auch gewillt die Angelegenheit bei der Polizei zur Anzeige zu bringen.

Ich habe so das Gefühl, das wenn man auch die Kündigung ausspricht (bzw) anklickt und absendet, das daß bei nachbarschafts24  überhaupt nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wird.
Lieben Gruß E.Hase

_[Kunden-ID entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*



E.Hase schrieb:


> Würde sehr gerne mal einige Ratschläge hier bekommen, wie ich mich nun Verhalten soll.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


E.Hase schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gewillt die Angelegenheit bei der Polizei zur Anzeige zu bringen.


Wen willst du anzeigen? Einen dubaianischen Briefkasten samt virtuellen Kameltreibern?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*

hier fehlt noch ein edit
Iban: DE98700519950010259***
und ausserdem sollte man die Bank mal fragen, was sie von solchen Kunden hält.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> hier fehlt noch ein edit
> Iban: DE******


done


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*

Seit wann geht denn das Geld nach Bayern? Vielleicht direkt nach Hallbergmoos, damit man schneller damit im Flieger sitzt? 

www.spked.de


----------



## SebastianK (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*



E.Hase schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gewillt die Angelegenheit bei der Polizei zur Anzeige zu bringen.



Dann tue dieses doch mal und erstatte die Anzeige doch wegen Betruges und Belästigung UND aller möglichen in Frage kommenden Delikte.

Druckst den ganzen Schmarrn aus, sagst, daß der Briefkasten nicht existiert und der ehemalige Briefkasten auf einen hier lebenden Staatsbürger registriert ist (die Daten/Email aus Dubai kann ich dir gerne zur Verfügung stellen).

Dann wartest du ab, wann die Einstellung der Sache dich erreicht, in der du auf den zivilen Klageweg verwiesen wirst- aber aus dieser Einstellung wirst du oben sehen, gegen wen du dann klagen kannst. Sie werden die vermutlich einen hier lebenden nennen- falls nicht, dann kannst du immer noch Einspruch erheben und dann die Behörde mit neuen Sachkenntnissen füttern.

Wenn es viel mehr Leute machen würden, so hätte er schon längt die Lust an diesen Nepp verloren!


----------



## Xaero (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Jawoooohl! Heute eeeendlich wieder ne Email von denen bekommen! Nach meinem Wideruf habe ich nichts mehr von denen gehört und ich hatte mich eigentlich schon gefreut dass die sache erledigt ist. Heute dann diese Email hier:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> am 22.10.2007 haben Sie sich mit der IP XX.XX.XXX.XXX bei uns registriert.
> 
> ...







Der eigentliche Grund meines Postes.... Gibt es inzwischen sowas wie ne Sammelklage oder ähnliches? Wie ich das richtig verfolgt habe haben anscheinend schon ein paar Betroffene die Sache zur Polizei gebracht und haben Anzeige erstattet. Kann man sich da anschließen?

_Diverse Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

bitte daten anonymisieren (Kontonr raus usw) und hier lesen: Nachricht an die Bank erwägen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=216822#post216822


----------



## Gwendolin (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: tmp*



E.Hase schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich habe mich am 14.10.07 bei Nachbarschaft24 für 14 tage zur Probe angemeldet.
> Nach einer Stunde habe ich schon gesehen, das die Seite  totaler Mist ist und habe sofort wieder gekündigt.
> Nun kommt mir doch gestern die nun folgende E.Mail in mei Postfach!!!
> ...


Ja genau die selbe Mail habe ich Heute auch bekommen aber ich habe mir vorgenommen nicht zu bezahlen.Ich finde die Idee mit der Sammelklage nicht schlecht denn wie heisst es soschön nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.Und ich finde auch es wird langsam Zeit das man die aus dem Netz entfernt


----------



## E.Hase (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*

ich werde auch nicht bezahlen, lass die ruhig mal schreiben mein papiermülleimer muss ja auch mal gefüllt werden, damit die müllabfuhr auch nicht für die katz kommt


----------



## Franziska (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*

Aber vielleicht schreiben?

Siehe #14


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*



Gwendolin schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit der Sammelklage nicht schlecht


Dann mußt du nach USA auswandern, in Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


Gwendolin schrieb:


> Und ich finde auch es wird langsam Zeit das man die aus dem Netz entfernt


Bin ich gespannt, wie du dir das vorstellst. In Dubai einmarschieren?


----------



## Fezzo (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hey erstmal,
 ich hatte mich schonmal hier bei euch gemeldet, weil mir das selbe passiert ist wie euch, heut morgen hab ich dann ne e-mail bekommen, dass ich mich mit meiner ip vom pc bei ihnen registriert hatte und die ihren vertrag erfüllt haben, aber ich noch nicht, die wollen mir jetzt ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren aufhalsen, sofern ich nicht zahle, hilfe was mache ich den jetzt??
lesst die e-mail mal bitte und helft mir, ich krieg langsam echt schiss, dass ich den scheiss echt zahlen muss



> Mail:
> Sehr geehrte Frau  ,
> 
> am 23.10.2007 haben Sie sich mit der IP (Nummmer) bei uns registriert.
> ...


Ich bitte um einen Rat 
MfG


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Fezzo schrieb:


> ich hatte mich schonmal hier bei euch gemeldet


und Antwort gekriegt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=213644#post213644


> Die wollen doch dein Geld. Nur ist dann die Frage, wie sie es kriegen. Mit Drohmails und Drohbriefen alleine werden sie es nicht kriegen, da so etwas niemanden verpflichtet zu zahlen. Die müssten den Weg übers Gericht gehen, was man aber, wie die Erfahrungen zeigen, vermeidet.


Natürlich hat sich Deine Situation jetzt [ironie]_völlig verändert_[/ironie], denn jetzt schreiben die ja:


> ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO



daher gilt jetzt dies:


> Die wollen doch dein Geld. Nur ist dann die Frage, wie sie es kriegen. Mit Drohmails und Drohbriefen alleine werden sie es nicht kriegen, da so etwas niemanden verpflichtet zu zahlen. Die müssten den Weg übers Gericht gehen, was man aber, wie die Erfahrungen zeigen, vermeidet.


lies noch einmal das hier:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Fezzo schrieb:


> heut morgen hab ich dann ne e-mail bekommen, dass ich mich mit meiner ip vom pc bei ihnen registriert hatte und die ihren vertrag erfüllt haben, aber ich noch nicht, die wollen mir jetzt ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren aufhalsen, sofern ich nicht zahle, hilfe was mache ich den jetzt??


Sich ruhig in die Ecke setzen und mal drüber nachdenken, was sich  denn geändert hat, außer dass die (hohlen) Drohungen eine Stufe angezogen haben.

Hab schon einige hier gebeten nicht so vor Angst zu zittern. Festplatte  und  Monitor rappeln schon ganz heftig


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*



			
				Scheich aus Dubai schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Fragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich jederzeit persönlich zur Verfügung)


Oh, ja, unbedingt, *persönlich*. Sehr gerne.

Bitte reisen Sie aus Dubai _in persona_ an, um meine Fragen zu beantworten!


Ich freue mich schon darauf, Sie zu treffen ... :sun:


----------



## CyberPapo (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> 
> am 20.10.2007 haben Sie sich mit der IP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxxbei uns registriert.
> 
> ...


*hallo nach antwort auf diese mail habe ich diese dann bekommen*
wie geht es weiter ? 


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*



CyberPapo schrieb:


> wie geht es weiter ?



ungefähr in der Art 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*

Wie oft werden diese inzwischen sattsam bekannten dubaianischen Nonsens-Mails noch gepostet?
Das bringt uns doch keinen Deut weiter.

Wenn Oberscheich Fauschdi al _[Edit]_ Eier in der Hose hätte, würde er nun endlich seinen großspurigen Worten Taten folgen lassen und wirklich mal - ob mit Kamelen oder ohne - anreisen und ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten.

Aber es ist wie immer: Außer Drohungen nichts gewesen! Und immer schön in der Hoffnung, dass sich möglichst viele von dem Drohgeblubbere einschüchtern lassen und letztendlich doch was zahlen, was sie gar nicht zahlen müssten!

Langsam wird das Ganze echt ätzend! Inzwischen werden den Usern sogar bei Postleitzahlen-Abfragen 24-Monats-Abos aufs Gesicht gedrückt (w*w.plz-direkt.de)! Wo soll das Ganze denn noch enden, Frau Zypries und Herr Seehofer? :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Langsam wird das Ganze echt ätzend! Inzwischen werden den Usern sogar bei Postleitzahlen-Abfragen 24-Monats-Abos aufs Gesicht gedrückt (w*w.plz-direkt.de)! Wo soll das Ganze denn noch enden, Frau Zypries und Herr Seehofer? :unzufrieden:


http://www.augsblog.de/2007/12/31/postleitzahlen-suche-fuer-168-euro/


----------



## kokojumbo (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Sammelthread Mahnungsmüll nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar*

als verärgerter Betroffener
s.widerstandsrecht
Da ich die Demokratie  in Gefahr wähne und keine andere möglichkeit ist diesen Gefahr abzuwenden,
habe ich mich auf meiner weise zum Widerstand (Verarsche)gegen der Firma Nachbarschaft24 entschlossen:

1 JAP einschalten,damit man ruhig IP schlafen kann

_[rechtliche bedenkliche Aufforderungen gelöscht modaction ]_

Wenn 10% der Betroffenen mitziehen, gehen die in die Wüste..

*hier geht es weiter Modinfo *
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49498


----------

